# Can I get some Polish Sausage?



## jkath (Feb 14, 2005)

A man goes into a store and asks the clerk for some
 "Polish Sausage."

 The clerk looked at him and asked "Are you Polish?"

 The guy, clearly offended, says "Well, yes I am. But
 let me ask you something. If I asked you for Italian
 Sausage, would you ask me if I was Italian? Or, if I
 asked for German Bratwurst, would you ask me if I
 was German? Or if I asked you for a Kosher Hot Dog,
 would you ask me if I was Jewish? Or, if I asked you
 for a Taco, would you ask me if I was Mexican? Would
 ya, huh? Would Ya"

 The clerk says, "Well no."

 "And if I asked you for some Irish Whiskey, would you
ask me if I was Irish? ! What about Canadian Bacon,
 would you ask me if I was Canadian?"

"Well, I probably wouldn't,"

 With self-indignaton, the guy says, "Well, all right then,
why did you ask me if I'm Polish just because I asked
 for Polish Sausage?'

 The clerk replies, "Because you're at Home Depot."


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

This would be even funnier if my Home Depot didn't sell polish sausages, but they do  

No seriously, they have a cart outside and my parents actually go there for lunch sometimes LOL.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 14, 2005)

Cooper, you'll never know how I needed this.  It is a gift when you make someone laugh.  You sure did!  I forwarded this to some others who go to Home Depot regularly.  They will sure be pleased that they haven't made the same mistake.  Thanks for sharing.  Like I said it was surely appreciated.


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey....our Home Depot serves up hot dogs and polish sausage.


----------



## Dove (Feb 14, 2005)

I think they all do but my surprise was with Tomatoes!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats awsome!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

~copper, that sounds like it could be a blond joke, enjoyed it.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Feb 14, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> ~copper, that sounds like it could be a blond joke, enjoyed it.



BLONDE! WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSESD TO MEAN! LoL...That was pretty good cooper.  Enjoyed the laugh.

_†CookinBlondie†_


----------



## MJ (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thanks Copper*.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the giggles.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 15, 2005)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am blond and have been the brunt of blond jokes all my life.  A friend :?:  even sent me a beautiful blue sign with roses on it which says, I'm blond, what's your excuse?  I always respond that blond jokes are short so brunettes can understand them.


----------

